# Medical test, what are they screening for??



## vercingetorix (27 Feb 2005)

Hi there, I have a quik question and hopefully someone can answer this.

   I have my papers all filed out and my reference letters done, everything is ready to hand into the recruitment officers, except I know that there is a urine drug test.  Stupidly enough on my part , when a friend came back from Japan, we had a house party for him and I smoked a joint with him.  The next day when I sobered up, I googled it and found out that T.H.C. can take upto  20 days to 6 months to completely filter out of your system(the high goes away in 3 hours,{I fell asleep} but the traces stay). 
    So I'm thinking I fukced myself bad on this.  I don't regularily smoke it and I'm going into the reserves, what should I do, are the penalties
that bad where they wouldn't consider you as a candidate??  

-Vercingetorix


----------



## mjr payne (28 Feb 2005)

i dont think they screen for drugs during the urine test atleast that is what i have heard but they do ask u too fill out a drug use form which if u lied on would not be a good thing and the cf wants u clean of marijuana for 6 months. 

And really if u are that serious about joining u should think twice before making a decision u are going to regret.


----------



## Gouki (28 Feb 2005)

What else could they be screening for in urine tests? Drugs would be the first thing to show up, much like steroids


----------



## mjr payne (28 Feb 2005)

i assumed they would screen for drugs too, but i heard differnt on the forumns somewere but i know they are screening for protein in urine as well as blood not shure what else?


----------



## vercingetorix (28 Feb 2005)

o.k., granted the urine test is most likely for drug use, but I can't been the only person to apply for the reserves that has smoked marijuana. (especially in B.C.) Can the local recruiting officer turn me down on the spot if I mention to him this incident??? I think I'll have to be straight up about it; I'd rather wait and then apply then to be turned down.


----------



## FredDaHead (28 Feb 2005)

m payne said:
			
		

> the cf wants u clean of marijuana for 6 months.



Is that 6 months when you submit your papers, or 6 months when you start BMQ/BOTC?


----------



## spenco (28 Feb 2005)

Do a search and read the FAQ, this question has been answered umpteen times before.


----------



## laser_taser_blazer (28 Feb 2005)

LOL the second you mention any drug use, they will boot you out. And they don't test for pot. Next time use your better judgement!!


----------



## Morgs (28 Feb 2005)

laser_taser_blazer said:
			
		

> LOL the second you mention any drug use, they will boot you out.



I'm at a loss as to why people post on subjects they have no idea about. What you said is completely untrue with regards to marijuana. You don't know what you're talkin' about mate!


----------



## Armageddon (28 Feb 2005)

Morgs I was looking at your extensive military background and I am left wondering what you base your commentary on?  While it is not unheard of that you will get a second chance if you smoked pot when you are already in the military.  Based on the rules as of 4yrs ago, he will be denied for the next 6months for smoking pot if that is what they find out....and if anyone has ever done any form of hallucinogen or things of that form (shrooms, LSD, x, and other harder drugs) he will never have a chance at ever being aircrew or other various jobs in the military......just so that you know


----------



## Morgs (28 Feb 2005)

Armageddon said:
			
		

> Morgs I was looking at your extensive military background and I am left wondering what you base your commentary on?  While it is not unheard of that you will get a second chance if you smoked pot when you are already in the military.  Based on the rules as of 4yrs ago, he will be denied for the next 6months for smoking pot if that is what they find out....and if anyone has ever done any form of hallucinogen or things of that form (shrooms, LSD, x, and other harder drugs) he will never have a chance at ever being aircrew or other various jobs in the military......just so that you know



Thanks for putting me in my place Armageddon. 

1) I base my comment on the fact that I have gone through the recruiting process (having smoked pot once before), I was told that just as long as it was a minimum of  6 months ago it wouldn't matter.

2) The original question is not talking about smoking pot after you get sworn in.

3) Note in my previous post i said; "What you said is completely untrue _with regards_ to marijuana. " I think that speaks for itself really.

4) I do indeed know that some of the harder drugs deny you from entering into certain trades, specifically aircrew, as some of the drug stays in your spinal column for the rest of your life, possibly causing "flashbacks" and other undesirable things at the most inconvenient of times.

Sorry if my previous post wasn't clear enough for anyone, hope this helps.

That being said, Vercingetorix good on you for being straight about it when you go in to the recruiting centre, take responsibility for your actions. Better off telling the truth now than lying and getting found out at a later date.

Cheers, 
Morgs


----------



## Gouki (28 Feb 2005)

There is a guy on base here who has been busted by the MP's for having smoked weed, done shrooms, and was in possession of Extasy. He was also suspected of having bought cocaine.

While he almost lost his career in the military, they _actually let him stay in the CF_.

Now there's something wrong with that. While smoking weed and such is NOT A SMART THING TO DO AT ALL IN THE CF, PAST PRESENT OR FUTURE, it's not the end all of bad things.


----------



## patrick666 (28 Feb 2005)

Is there a list anywhere or does anyone know what specific trades are closed to those (like myself) who've done hallucinegons(sp? I can never spell that damn word)... Obviously, aircrew, and justifiably so... What else?

Cheers


----------



## Morgs (28 Feb 2005)

Patrick H. said:
			
		

> Is there a list anywhere or does anyone know what specific trades are closed to those (like myself) who've done hallucinegons(sp? I can never spell that darn word)... Obviously, aircrew, and justifiably so... What else?
> 
> Cheers



As noted before, this question has been asked many times. The best thing that you could do would be to go and talk to a recruiter about it and ask them what trades are off limit to you.
Cheers, 
Morgs


----------



## laser_taser_blazer (28 Feb 2005)

Morgs said:
			
		

> I'm at a loss as to why people post on subjects they have no idea about. What you said is completely untrue with regards to marijuana. You don't know what you're talkin' about mate!



Mogs I don't invent my own rules, I got that info from the Commander of 32 Brigade, if you have it (your info) on higher authority than a Colonel, than I guess you are right.


----------



## Morgs (28 Feb 2005)

laser_taser_blazer said:
			
		

> Mogs I don't invent my own rules, I got that info from the Commander of 32 Brigade, if you have it (your info) on higher authority than a Colonel, than I guess you are right.



I don't want to get into a p*ssing contest with you, but my information comes directly from a recruiting officers mouth... You know, someone who deals with recruiting everday. Kincanucks is a recruiting officer and member of this site, maybe you should ask him and see what he says?

As I said before, the best thing to do would be to go and talk to a recruiter in person.

This topic has been discussed umpteen times in different threads, mods? before a flamewar? 

Cheers,
Morgs


----------



## Love793 (28 Feb 2005)

A once in a life time stupid decision, may not necessarily bar someone.  It all depends on the MCCs mood at the time.  By rights, yes it should (key word "should") delay the processing.  However it is not unheard of to allow it continue, as long as the applicant is truly willing to accept the fact that we have a zero tolerance policy on CF MEMBERS using narcotics.

As for the medical, the blood/urine tests, test for medical problems that may or may not prevent you from being employed (example, diabetes, hep, tb etc).  It is discrimination and illegal to test someone for Narcotics, with out their knowledge, and use against them for emplyment purposes.  That being said, if you lie on the drug questionaire, you are subject to being released (and imprisoned).  Also once you have signed the CF 444, you can be tested, basically at anytime as you will be a member and subject to the QR&Os.

Best bet be honest with MCC and don't let it happen again.

A recruiter.


----------



## Love793 (28 Feb 2005)

Mods,
Can we lock this, before a lawyer gets involved?


----------



## old medic (28 Feb 2005)

Love793 said:
			
		

> As for the medical, the blood/urine tests, test for medical problems that may or may not prevent you from being employed (example, diabetes, hep, tb etc).  It is discrimination and illegal to test someone for Narcotics, with out their knowledge, and use against them for emplyment purposes.  That being said, if you lie on the drug questionaire, you are subject to being released



This is right on the money. I conducted recruit medicals for two years (97-98) and this is what we were looking for. An easy search of the recruiting FAQ and the Index on the Medical sub-forum will show many other threads on this same topic.


----------



## kincanucks (28 Feb 2005)

Before Love793's post: Actually not one of you know what the hell you are talking about.  Go through the processing answer the questions truthfully and accept any consequences for your actions.  Remember if you get counselled out for prior drug use it is your fault not ours and it is not the end of the world.

_It all depends on the MCCs mood at the time._

Tsk Tsk


----------



## vercingetorix (1 Mar 2005)

O.K. so after doing some extensive reading of everyone's replies, regarding my first and second post, I'm gathering that as long as I admit straight up to have smoked pot a few weeks ago, (stressing that this is not a common thing) and saying that other drug use is not even an issue with me, they should let it slide, correct?? 
  Like I said, after spending a few hours  reading what everyone else has said, I'm gathering that my above statement is correct and I can apply this week(Thursday) and let the beauraucrtic paper work begin!

  Anyone with past recruiting service, please correct me if wrong, 

P.S. thanks for the reply's guys!


----------



## Mischiefz (1 Mar 2005)

6 months since last using a narcotic is what captain told group I did my aptitude with


----------



## kincanucks (1 Mar 2005)

Once again:

Go through the processing answer the questions truthfully and accept any consequences for your actions.  Remember if you get counselled out for prior drug use it is your fault not ours and it is not the end of the world.


----------



## Love793 (1 Mar 2005)

vercingetorix said:
			
		

> O.K. so after doing some extensive reading of everyone's replies, regarding my first and second post, I'm gathering that as long as I admit straight up to have smoked pot a few weeks ago, (stressing that this is not a common thing) and saying that other drug use is not even an issue with me, they should let it slide, correct??
> Like I said, after spending a few hours   reading what everyone else has said, I'm gathering that my above statement is correct and I can apply this week(Thursday) and let the beauraucrtic paper work begin!
> 
> Anyone with past recruiting service, please correct me if wrong,
> ...



I or any of the other recruiters, did not say that it would slide, we said it might.  Just be honest about it, and don't let it occur again.


----------



## Glorified Ape (1 Mar 2005)

laser_taser_blazer said:
			
		

> LOL the second you mention any drug use, they will boot you out.



When I first applied after highschool, I was completely honest about past drug use, which included several hallucinogens (lsd, mushrooms, and ecstasy) as well as pot/hash. I was barred from application, due to LSD, for 1 year. I waited the year, reapplied and was informed that there was a policy change on ecstacy which excluded me from application for another year or so. I took off to university, reapplied well after the ban had expired and was accepted for ROTP. Mind you, I was accepted in Montreal and my first two applications were in Toronto but I made sure that the Montreal recruiters knew my application history from the get-go to save their own time and mine and, having the documentation and drug history, they still accepted me.


----------

